# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çështë Etnocentrizmi?

## J@mes

*Ç’është Etnocentrizmi?*

Ne studimet sociologjike eshte i mirepranuar percaktimi se etnocentrizmi eshte vleresimi dhe gjykimi i kulturave te tjera sipas kritereve, standarteve te kulturave vetjake. 
Etnocentrizmi eshte nje dukuri e pashmangshme e fazes konfrontuese te modeleve kulturore te shoqerive te ndryshme. Psikozat e prirjet etnocentrike e shnderrojne kulturen vetjake ne kriter krahasimor per te vleresuar e gjykuar te gjitha kulturat e tjera si te mira ose te keqija, te larta ose te ulta, si te verteta ose te dyshimta duke u nisur nga shkalla e ngjashmerise se tyre me kulturen vetjake. Per te karakterizuar popullin dhe kulturen e tyre njerezit me psikoza etnocentrike perdorin pohime te tilla:  “Populli i zgjedhur”,”populli i qyteteruar”, "besimtar te vertete", etj. Ndersa per popujt e tjere perdorin karakterizimet: “Turma pa identitet”,”Race inferiore”,“Popull i prapambetur”, etj. Psh:  Sociologu Muriel Herbert ka shkruar se ekziston nje fis eskimez, mjaft i izoluar nga rrjedhat e zhvillimit te kulturave boterore me shtrirje te gjere qe e quan veten *“inuit”*, dmth njerez te vertete. (J@mes_Douglas)
Etnocentrizmi eshte nje reagim njerezor universal, i pranishem dhe i zbuluar ne mentalitetet e veprimtarite e te gjithe shoqerive, te gjithe grupeve sociale dhe praktikisht te te gjithe individeve. Te gjitha grupimet sociale kultivojne ne forma te ndryshme prirjet etnocentrike, por jo te gjithe antaret e tyre jane ne te njejten mase. Ne vepren _“Personaliteti autoritar”_, mendimtari i shquar T. Adormo ka argumentuar se me te prekur nga psikoza etnocentrike jane pergjithesisht njerezit me pak te arsimuar, socialisht me te izoluar dhe nga pikpamja fetare me besimtare. 
Etnocentrizmi eshte nje dukuri komplekse me rrjedhoja te shumeanshme, shpesh kontradiktore ne zhvillimet socialkulturore dhe sidomos ne dinamiken e difuzimit te kulturave te ndryshme. Etnocentrizmi frenon ne masa te caktuara procesin e difuzimit te kulturave, ndryshimet e tyre. Ne rradhe te pare  etnocentrizmi kultivon besnikerine e antareve ndaj vlerave kulturore, morale te grupimit social qe i perkasin, perforcon unitetin ne rradhet e tyre. Pervoja tregon se grupimet sociale me etnocentrike  pergjithesisht mbijetojne me gjate se gupimet e tjera. Etnocentrizmi nxit e justifikon sakrificat deri dhe shenjteron martirizmin ne emer te interesave apo te bindjeve, te vlerave te caktuara te grupit social. 

Mendesite etnocentrike shprehen ne menyre lakonike ne sentencen: *“Une parapelqej vlerat e mia,traditat e mia kulturore megjithese e di qe ato mund te mos jene me te mira se te te tjereve.”* Psh.: Ne mjaft shtete ku pesha specifike e njerezve me ngjyre eshte me e madhe se ajo e te bardheve, organizatat e ndryshme qeveritare e joqeveritare perpiqen te lartesojne krenarine raciale, vetenderimin per grupimin etnik sipas parimit “E zeza eshte e mrekullueshme”. Mendesite e praktikat etnocentrike ndikojne ne perforcimin e frymes se atdhedashurise, te nacionalizmit. 
Mjaft sociologe mendojne se eshte e pamundur te kultivohet nje vetedije e fuqishme, e konsoliduar kombetare pa pranine e dozave te theksuara te etnocentrizmit. Psikozat etnocetrike kultivohen nga diktaturat totalitare per te perligjur politikat ekspansioniste ose rruget e vecanta te zhvillimit brenda vendit. psh. ne historine e Evropes te shek. te 20 ndoshta dymijevjecareve te fundit, nje nga diktaturat me totalitare eshte ajo e instaluar ne Gjermani nga nazistet hitleriane. Perpjekjet e shumanshme, intensive per te justifikuar nje regjim e politik te brendshme ultra totalitare dhe sidomos per te perligjur nje politike ekspansioniste ne shkalle te gjere te imponuar me lufte nga me te pergjakshmet kunder shume vendeve te tjera europiane, afrikane, etj. Pervoja historike deshmon se psikozat etnocentrike marrin trajta te skajshme ne raportet ndermjet kultures se imponuar nga pushtuesit dhe kultures se popujve te pushtuar, psh:  Gjate periudhes se pushtimit turk deri ne vitin 1912, ideologet dhe perfaqesuesit e kultures se pushtuesve i konsideronin shqiptaret arnaut te eger, popull parakulturor, barbar qe s’lidhen, me popull me patologji akulturative, popull kunderkulturor, etj. (J@mes_Douglas)
Keto etiketime te kultures shqiptare percaktoheshin nga rruget e ndryshme dhe ne mjaft aspekte nga kahja e kundert e zhvillimit te kultures shqiptare ne raport me proceset e kultures se pushtuesve turq. Shqiptaret qe jetonin ne zonat e pushtuara dhe sidomos ata qe braktisen qytetet e fushat e pushtuara dhe u nguluan ne mallet e zeza te panenshtruara ose ne mergim, jo vetem i percmonin ne forma te ndryshme shume elemente kulturore te imponuara ne struktura perkatese te regjimit te pushtimit turk, por dhe zhvillonin mjaft elemente te kultures shqiptare sikunder kulture ne raport me elemente te tilla.

----------


## J@mes

Nje pyetje per ju mund te ishte: SI MUND TE SHFAQET NE JETEN TUAJ PRIRJA ETNOCENTRISTE DHE AJO KSENOCENTRISTE?

----------


## 1vjecari

shum mir por... kjo nuk eshte universale

----------


## J@mes

1vjeçari, mund te me thuash personalisht tek ty jane shfaqur njera nga kto prirje ?!

----------

